# AIM 5.0 Released



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

AOL released AIM 5.0 today. www.aim.com .

Haven't had time to see what all the new features are at the moment.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I have the beta. To be truthful it adds very little. Prettier looking I suppose. But I use trillian anyway.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

no default update in AIM yet....strange.....


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

As I said Ii don't use it much but the appearance is different. I really have not noticed different functionality.


----------

